# The Perfect Second Tractor!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I copied this off the net awhile back but I can't remember where. If anyone recognizes it let me know as I would like to give credit to the owner. It's a custom made tow truck built on a custom extended tubeframe, might be a 1050?
Looks kinda small, I'll try to make it bigger


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like the special edition "Long Frame"
Only made in 1968, on the 3rd Tuesday of that June,
between 1 - 4:30 PM.

Boy you don't see many of them.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

It's a pretty sad day when you so many crappy mowers that you _need_ to build a "custom" tow truck (or should I say - MOW truck) to haul 'em back to the shed!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So what kind of lawn tractor is it pulling:truth:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK, thats kinda cool. Hey when you have a fleet of mowers, eaven if they are all top of the line, they still break down once in a wile. Hmmmmm you know I do have some steel laying around.............hmmmmm................


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Hey I need one of those!!!!!*

Who says you need a fleet? The Orange Pig needs its own tow truck! Only ever mowed twice without a breakdown!

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Husqvarna0006.jpg>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Might have to go with a rollback for the Orange Pig. It could dog leg while towing with a boom hoist.  

Mark


----------

